# Getting Married to an American in USA but not living there



## 686418 (Oct 13, 2014)

My situation is potentially a bit complicated:
I’m British (also looking at getting an Irish passport)
My Fiancé is American
We live in Ireland (her on a work visa)
We are getting married in America next year

Firstly, would I be right in assuming that I don’t need any special visa to get married in New York as we’ll be leaving the country afterwards and continue to live in Ireland?

Secondly, How do we get the marriage recognised in UK, US and Ireland (all three are required for tax reasons)

Thirdly, Once we are married and if we decide to move to the US how would the process work? Would we need to arrange all of the required visas etc from here or would I only be able to do it in America?

Fourth, Alternatively if we were to move back to the UK would she need to arrange for a spousal Visa to live and work there for 3 years before she could then apply to be a British citizen?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Firstly - correct. Just be sure you can "prove" that you're leaving the country to return to Ireland after the wedding. (In case you're challenged - having the proof almost guarantees the question will not come up.)

Secondly, just hang onto a copy of your marriage certificate. All the various countries are supposed to recognize each other's marriages, so you do just exactly as you would do if you had gotten married in Ireland or the UK. (Whatever notification is necessary for a change of tax status - usually just done when you file your taxes at year-end or a notification to your employer that your status has changed.)

Thirdly, This is sort of an ever-changing process, but as of right now, your fiancé would first have to apply to sponsor your visa for the US. Check with your local US consulate to see if a Direct Consular filing is possible. Otherwise the US citizen files by mail using a lockbox address in Chicago (I think it is). Specifics of how to proceed depend a bit on whether the US spouse is sponsoring on his or her own, or is relying on a co-sponsor (often parents or other family member) to meet the income and "place to live" requirements.

Fourth - you may want to post this on the British section of the forum. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## 686418 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Bev!


----------

